# Penalty is for growing small amounts of spamspamspam, 5 plants personal use for example?



## atkin (18 Jul 2012)

I wonder what the penalty is for growing small amounts of spamspamspam, 5 plants  personal use for example.


----------



## brigadear (18 Jul 2012)

atkin said:


> I wonder what the penalty is for growing small amounts of spamspamspam, 5 plants  personal use for example.



Why don't you grow some, give me your name and I will pass the details on to the Gardai for you and we will see


----------



## vandriver (18 Jul 2012)

Growing spamspamspam plants or opium poppies 

It is an offence to grow spamspamspam plants or opium poppies and on summary conviction for this offence, you could be liable for a class C fine or a prison sentence of no longer than 12 months. If the court decides, you could be liable for both. On conviction on indictment for growing these plants, the court can decide on an appropriate fine and you could also be liable for a prison sentence of not more than 14 years. Again, if the court decides, you could be liable for both.


----------



## Angus (18 Jul 2012)

On conviction: and no more US holidays!! No Australia or NZ


----------



## Time (19 Jul 2012)

> credit applications.


How? Do explain.


----------



## ang1170 (20 Jul 2012)

Time said:


> How? Do explain.


 
A reluctance to lend to convicted criminals, perhaps?


----------



## Time (20 Jul 2012)

How can they lawfully check if someone has convictions?


----------



## Time (20 Jul 2012)

For a legal standpoint no bank in Ireland can lawfully access a persons criminal record.


----------



## Michelle (27 Jul 2012)

You could also be charged with sale and supply and then have to prove that the plants were for personal use alone.


----------



## GoldDigga (27 Jul 2012)

> How can they lawfully check if someone has convictions?



It's not very hard to find out this information by doing a simple google search of the persons name. There would be a good chance that a conviction for spamspamspam growing would have recorded online somewhere.


----------

